# How many kinds of rice are in your pantry?



## Claire (May 27, 2009)

Just curious ... Right now I have Cal-Rose short grain rice, basmati, and jasmine.  I doubt anyone else I know has more than one type.  How about you?


----------



## SRL (May 27, 2009)

I have only one white rice (also the Cal-Rose), but I also have a generic brown rice and "wild rice" which I understand isn't really rice?


----------



## getoutamykitchen (May 27, 2009)

Just one, Uncle Ben's long grain white. We eat a lot of rice in my house. The last time I bought some I bought 20 lbs. It was buy 5 lbs. get 5 lbs. free, so I stocked up.


----------



## Russellkhan (May 27, 2009)

I have jasmine, short grain brown and arborio. Lately I've been making brown almost exclusively.


----------



## licia (May 27, 2009)

We have basmati, Mahatma gold rice, brown rice and wild rice. The wild rice I don't keep in the pantry - I keep that in the freezer. We don't like any kind that comes out sticky.


----------



## GrillingFool (May 27, 2009)

Boil-in-bag white and brown for quickies..
Basmati, jasmine, brown and "wild rice" mix.
Like rice.


----------



## Andy M. (May 27, 2009)

Long grain brown and white, arborio and sushi.  

...and a couple of boxes of Goya seasoned rices.


----------



## Wyogal (May 27, 2009)

Jasmine, basmati, regular white. Also have wild rice, which is a grass.


----------



## spork (May 27, 2009)

Hi!  When you go to one of the Asian Superstores that have begun popping up, there is a bewildering array of more than two dozen brands/types of rice, stacked on pallets like colorful cement bags.  I eat rice almost every day.  For sticky short grain, I prefer hitomebore.  For fluffy long grain, I use Mahatma.  I have a bag of large grain spanish paella rice.  I also have a small bin of rice flour.  

I stumbled upon DC last night, and signed up this morning.  I haven't even set up my profile yet.  I'm not all that good a cook, but I do enjoy.  My plan was to lurk and learn, but participating with all of you looks like too much fun.


----------



## Russellkhan (May 27, 2009)

Hi chopsticks, welcome to DC!


----------



## licia (May 27, 2009)

Hello Chopsticks.  Welcome.  If you can cook rice, you have the base for a good meal any time.  We like rice too. We don't eat it with milk and sugar like some do - ours are usually a dinner meal, unless it is leftover, then lunch.


----------



## luvs (May 27, 2009)

arborio. i hate rice unless it's that kind or sushi.


----------



## Scotch (May 27, 2009)

No one type of rice is the best for all dishes. Right now, we have these six types in the pantry:


Long-Grain White -- regular rice for most American dishes
 Medium-Grain White (CalRose) -- a sticky variety for serving with Asian dishes
 Arborio -- for Risotto
 California Brown -- for general use in place of regular white rice
 Jasmine -- for Asian dishes
 White Basmati -- for Indian dishes


----------



## ChefJune (May 27, 2009)

The types I try to always have on hand are Arborio, organic long grain brown, and some sort of blend.  Right now I have Lundberg's Mahogany rice, which has a really deep, rich flavor. I have stopped using "regular" white rice.  "Regular" at Chez Julia is Organic long grain brown rice.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 27, 2009)

long-grain white rice
arborio
forbidden
brown
jasmine
brown and wild mix
wild (which is a grass SRL, you are right)
Thai sweet rice
sushi rice


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 27, 2009)

Actually, ALL rices are members of the "grass" family.  So-called "wild" rice is just a different genus, or branch, if you will.


----------



## ErikC (May 27, 2009)

White, brown and arborio (for risotto)


----------



## Robo410 (May 28, 2009)

long grain converted, long grain "sticky", medium grain (great mixed with groats), canaroli and arborio short grain rices, black rice, red rice, wild rice (not really a rice), basmati, brown rice of a few types: short, long , and basmati.


----------



## les (May 28, 2009)

White, brown and arborio..


----------



## LPBeier (May 28, 2009)

Let me see.....white and brown (both in long and short grain), basmati, sushi, arbrorio, jasmine.  Are there any others?


----------



## radhuni (May 28, 2009)

I have three types of rices in my pantry

parboiled rice for daily meal
Gobindabhog (basmati short grain)
Dehradun rice (basmati long grain)


----------



## Claire (May 30, 2009)

Some of the responses have cracked me up, in the best ways possible.  I, too, wonder why people say wild rice isn't really rice, it is a grass.  I've seen how wild rice is grown and harvested, and how "regular"s , and they both seem to me to be seeds on grass.  Oh, well.  

LUVS, you crack me up.  My daddy hates rice, just hates it.   BUT he loves sushi, in ever way,shape and form.  Maybe that it is exotic?  I don't know; but he loves sushi.  So many think that sushi is all about raw fish, but it is really about the rice (sushi can be without raw fish, as a matter of fact, while that is the norm, sushi can have a lot of other kinds of meat, and eggs, and any number of ingredients, but always, when I've had it,has rice).  People do confuse shashimi with sushi.  I'll go for both.


----------



## spork (May 30, 2009)

Whether at home, or out on the town, one of my favorite rice preparations is _chirashi zushi_, translated "trash sushi" - a bowl of sushi rice with chef's choice of julienne'd ingredients, either topped or tossed, usually egg, nori seaweed, carrot and shiitake mushroom cooked in soy, maybe a sprinkle of salmon roe.  And, odd cuts that didn't make it to the sushi or sashimi plate.  It is always a great value.

For all of you who like sushi, I have the following few "expert" tips:


Used as a compound word, the correct pronunciation is "-zushi," so for egg for example, it's "tamago-zushi."
Speaking of, if egg sushi is your very first order, it is a coded signal that you expect the chef to serve only his/her A-game creations.  If you subsequently ask for X-fish, and the chef politely suggests you try Y-fish instead, you must thank him/her and accept.  It is a coded signal that X-fish that night is not quite up to the chef's highest expectation.
For the most fun experience at a sushi counter, nod your head and say, "o-ma-ka-se."  Roughly, it means, "I surrender to your discrection."  The chef will keep you well fed and engage you in playful banter.  You must try whatever he/she serves, though you are free to return a dish which does not agree with you.  Usually, you will be served at least one baked/grilled fish dish.
The proper way to end a sushi meal is to acknowledge the chef and say, "a-ga-ri," which translated is "stand up," and is a request for a final cup of hot green tea.
 Claire, 
I think it's the added flavor for your Dad.  A lot of people don't care for rice, but they like it with, say a pad of butter, or milk and sugar, or mixed with beans, or bubbling with sofritto and saffron.  Like you and your Dad, I especially like rice flavored with sugar and rice vinegar.


----------



## Asmodean (Jun 5, 2009)

I have short grain white, short grain brown, sushi rice, medium grain brown, brown basmati, white basmati, and forbidden rice (the purple kind)


----------



## blissful (Jun 5, 2009)

My teenager/manchild is eating me out of house and home, does anyone know where I can get a good price on 25 Lbs of brown rice?


----------



## Russellkhan (Jun 6, 2009)

I've been buying mine at Costco lately. Organic short grain brown rice, I think the bag size is 20#, price around $1.40/lb, which is the cheapest I've found around here, even compared to conventionally grown.


----------



## blissful (Jun 6, 2009)

Russellkhan said:


> I've been buying mine at Costco lately. Organic short grain brown rice, I think the bag size is 20#, price around $1.40/lb, which is the cheapest I've found around here, even compared to conventionally grown.


Thanks Russell, you are a peach


----------



## powerplantop (Jun 6, 2009)

Right now I only have a premium short grain. Sometimes I will have basmati or a short grain sweet rice.


----------



## Julio (Jun 11, 2009)

Here in my house we have carolina, canilla, sello rojo ( red seal ).


----------



## Russellkhan (Jun 12, 2009)

blissful said:


> Thanks Russell, you are a peach



Glad to help. I did mislead you a little, I went and checked out my rice and the bags are only 12 lbs each.


----------



## JohnL (Jun 12, 2009)

Right now, I have long grain, Basmati and Arborio rice. I usually have brown rice but we're out right now.


----------



## Asmodean (Jun 15, 2009)

I just ran out of brown rice :P and we have arborio which I forgot to mention in my previous post


----------



## shalinee (Aug 21, 2009)

I have Thai jasmine rice, glutinous rice and brown rice, sometimes sushi rice.


----------



## pua.melia409 (Nov 9, 2009)

white rice and brown rice (long grain)


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 9, 2009)

White long grain and basmati i always keep stocked.  In addition, at this moment I have arborio, and 2 other kinds sent to me by my friend to brazil ( one is a deep black/ purple color)


----------



## Dixie_Amazon (Nov 10, 2009)

Long grain white, brown, jasmine, wild and bamboo rice


----------



## TheMamma (Nov 13, 2009)

I have long grain white, jasmine, arborio, brown(long grain), and basmati.  Oh, and some boil in the bag kind... for those nights I'm in a hurry and need it quick.  I was actually a little shocked to realize I had this many packages of rice. LOL


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 14, 2009)

Without looking:
Jasmine
Arborio
Long grain white
Long grain brown
Basmati
Brown and wild mix
Several packages of saffron rice from Mahatma
1 package of Mahatma's Spanish rice
Coulple of instant rissottos from Lundbergs
Red bean and rice mixes and other assorted from Zatarains
Instant white and instant brown

no wonder my pantry is full.


----------



## Max Sutton (Nov 23, 2009)

*Uncle Ben's*

In my kitchen cupboard is:

Uncle Ben's Instant Rice (long grain rice)

Uncle Ben's Instant Brown Rice


----------



## mexican mama (Nov 24, 2009)

I got some white rice, brown rice, jasmine and some Arborio


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Jan 13, 2010)

I have Basmati, it's easy to cook and tasty!


----------



## MrsBench (Feb 1, 2010)

Instant White rice, Brown rice, Basmati, white rice, and arborio.... I love rice.


----------



## froggythefrog (Feb 9, 2010)

Arborio, brown, and black rice.


----------

